# projects



## dixstir (Sep 7, 2009)

just got a john deere 400 ,nice one and the seats even good but it has a broken rod ,but I have it rebuilt now, next project is a 1954 IH farmall cub ,its almost done ,will try to get some pictures up.some thing to keep me busy this winter.


----------

